# DISH Adds St. Louis, Detroit HDTV



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

EchoStar's DISH Network launched local high def channels for customers in St. Louis and 31 surrounding counties and in Detroit and its nine surrounding counties. In St. Louis, channels available are ABC (KDNL), CBS (KMOV), NBC (KSDK) and FOX (KTVI). In Detroit channels available are ABC (WXYZ), CBS (WWJ) and FOX (WJBK).

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Chris, any idea if Dish will launch the Omaha locals for Hd. Am hoping they do it soon. I know Cox has the local Hd. Max.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

max1 said:


> Chris, any idea if Dish will launch the Omaha locals for Hd. Am hoping they do it soon. I know Cox has the local Hd. Max.


No word yet but I suspect it won't be this year.


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> EchoStar's DISH Network launched local high def channels for customers in St. Louis and 31 surrounding counties and in Detroit and its nine surrounding counties. In St. Louis, channels available are ABC (KDNL), CBS (KMOV), NBC (KSDK) and FOX (KTVI). In Detroit channels available are ABC (WXYZ), CBS (WWJ) and FOX (WJBK).
> 
> I have a 622 and subscribe to locals but I don't see the HD St. Louis channels. Do I have to do something to start seeing them?


----------



## lazzeristudios (Apr 12, 2006)

Central Illinois locals sure would be nice....

I guess I will check back in 2007




:lol:



zach


----------



## montge (Jan 17, 2003)

Well they missed their chance, its on the 119K satellite, and frankly I'm not willing to pay for it since we installed an antenna in the attic and get 90+ signal. I do wish they hadn't removed the PSIP guide info from their code base when they went to the 622. I cannot record any PBS worth a darn. Plus we only started subscribing this time (went away for 2.5 years) only 45 days ago... And we've already missed $200 in discounts by about 10-15 days. Not willing to spend more money, when others are paying less.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

vader22 said:


> Chris Blount said:
> 
> 
> > EchoStar's DISH Network launched local high def channels for customers in St. Louis and 31 surrounding counties and in Detroit and its nine surrounding counties. In St. Louis, channels available are ABC (KDNL), CBS (KMOV), NBC (KSDK) and FOX (KTVI). In Detroit channels available are ABC (WXYZ), CBS (WWJ) and FOX (WJBK).
> ...


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

montge said:


> Well they missed their chance, its on the 119K satellite, and frankly I'm not willing to pay for it since we installed an antenna in the attic and get 90+ signal. I do wish they hadn't removed the PSIP guide info from their code base when they went to the 622. I cannot record any PBS worth a darn. Plus we only started subscribing this time (went away for 2.5 years) only 45 days ago... And we've already missed $200 in discounts by about 10-15 days. Not willing to spend more money, when others are paying less.


Dish doesn't carry PSIP. I didn't work on 942 and they still don't use it on the 622. One has to sub to the locals. I had to have a 3rd dish installed for 148 to get the local sat channels just so I can get the OTA info for both analog & digital. Neither unit gave me the info for the PBS HD channel. I know the PSIP data is there I work for the station and we make sure the info is there.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> vader22 said:
> 
> 
> > Vader,
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Not that it affects me, but is Dish charging subscribers for installing the new dishes?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Not that it affects me, but is Dish charging subscribers for installing the new dishes?


They don't know that either....several calls by different subs have yielded different answers from CS. The most common response from CS is, "the 1000+/500+ Dish upgrade/install is not in our computer system yet, can you call back in 2-3 weeks."
It's not the fault of CS, they simply do not have any training/information yet.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> They don't know that either....several calls by different subs have yielded different answers from CS. The most common response from CS is, "the 1000+/500+ Dish upgrade/install is not in our computer system yet, can you call back in 2-3 weeks."
> It's not the fault of CS, they simply do not have any training/information yet.


When they do, does that mean you need to give up either the 129 or the 61.5?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> When they do, does that mean you need to give up either the 129 or the 61.5?


No. The 1000+ LNB's will receive 110/118/119/129. The new LNB+ will have one down-feed for 118 & 119, which will go into one port on the DPP44 switch. The DPP44 will then split the signal to the receiver(s). A DPP44 switch IS required to use the 500+/1000+ Dish.
Presently I have all 4 ports being used on my DPP44, 3 for the 1000 (110/119/129), and 1 for the 300 (61.5). The new 1000+ will not require any additional port on the DPP44 switch.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

I am not sure how but I was able to order the 500+ upgrade on Wednesday some time after 5:00pm. It appears that there is a 60$ charge (59.99) however they did not charge me anything. I had called 3 or 4 times throught the day. The last time I believe I reached an off-shore customer center. They were able to create a work order to install the new dish.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

A tech from AHD TS called me this morning. The 1000+ upgrade install is scheduled for Monday.
He said the 1000+ upgrade fee is $199.99 which is waived. He said it will show up as a charge and as a credit on my account.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been reading this board for awhile but decided I needed to join after my experience today. I called a tech and was told that in order to be able to put in the order for the new dish (1000+), they would have to cancel my local channels. Then, after the new dish was installed, they would be able to re-activate my locals (in both SD and HD). Should I call back and talk to a different CSR or is this what they are telling everyone else? I want to get STL locals in HD, but I don't want to be without my locals for a week (the earliest install was Mon the 17th) unless I absolutely have to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Mulder,
The tech that set up mine did have to take out the locals, then manually build the 1000+ upgrade work order, then add the locals back in. I would suggest you call again, and perhaps call into the Advanced HD Support Center in Virginia.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks kdg. Do you have a number for the HD support center or is there somewhere I can find it?
Also, they wanted me to sign a one year contract in order to get the new dish. Is this standard too?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mulder5000 said:


> Thanks kdg. Do you have a number for the HD support center or is there somewhere I can find it?
> Also, they wanted me to sign a one year contract in order to get the new dish. Is this standard too?


They didn't mention any commitment, but I'm in one now, so that may be why.
PM'd you the phone number.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> The 1000+ LNB's will receive 110/118/119/129. The new LNB+ will have one down-feed for 118 & 119, which will go into one port on the DPP44 switch.


It appears the dual-band 118/119 LNB has an output for each satellite and will require 2 inputs on the switch.

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5813&d=1150650984
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5816&d=1150651800


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> It appears the dual-band 118/119 LNB has an output for each satellite and will require 2 inputs on the switch.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5813&d=1150650984
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5816&d=1150651800


Yes Charles, thank you for the correction. I was going by what an installer had told me....silly me.
In fact, the 1000+ requires a DPP44 switch, and with 110/118/119/129 it will use all 4 ports on the switch.
The 500+ requires a DP34 switch, and with 110/118/119 it will use all 3 ports on the switch.
If anyone is interested, you can view the Dish installation instructions for the 500/1000+ antennas HERE


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

JmC said:


> I am not sure how but I was able to order the 500+ upgrade on Wednesday some time after 5:00pm. It appears that there is a 60$ charge (59.99) however they did not charge me anything. I had called 3 or 4 times throught the day. The last time I believe I reached an off-shore customer center. They were able to create a work order to install the new dish.


Same area as you and I have had no luck getting a 500+ or 1000+ upgrade ordered. Such a pain!!!


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

I called Dish today and said that I wasn't able to receive the St. Louis HD locals and the guy said that was right. He put me on hold and set up an installer to come on Monday to install the new dish. There will be a charge and a credit on the next bill so no charge. We'll see how that goes!!


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea, I'm scheduled for the 22nd. I had to play the CSR roulette game to have them do the upgrade for free. They wanted to charge anywhere from $59.99 to $199.00. Does anyone have the St. Louis HD locals yet? How do they look, and do you get the guide info?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

SHADO 1 said:


> Yea, I'm scheduled for the 22nd. I had to play the CSR roulette game to have them do the upgrade for free. They wanted to charge anywhere from $59.99 to $199.00. Does anyone have the St. Louis HD locals yet? How do they look, and do you get the guide info?


The installs are just now beginning in STL. There may be a few done, but most are beginning this coming Monday. The + antennas just arrived to the installers late this week. By this time next week, there should be ample reports.

The $59.99 is the standard upgrade fee for the 500+, and the $199.00 for the 1000+, which mostly covers the DPP44 switch required for the 1000+ (the 500+ only requires a DP34). Everyone I'm aware of has gotten the upgrade fee waived without issue.

I already have a $199.00 credit (antenna upgrade fee) posted to my account (recent activity) and my install is not until Monday 8am.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I'm in the Detroit area and have been happy with my OTA reception, but I'm concerned that I'll need some channels on this new Satt. If Dishnet follows DirecTV, they will put FSD on this Satt. - it only makes sense. I have two 622s, so I’m set with MPEG4 programming.

I'm really torn on whether to try to get this upgraded Dish now while it is apparently free, or wait until I for sure need it. I fear making a system that works well get all messed up. 

I really have a sort of tough installation too. My 500 dish is bolted to the side of my chimney. If the bolt pattern is the same, the install is easy, otherwise, it’s a pain. Two of my wires go inside and get muxed with the antenna signal, but I don’t remember how I did it all. I also wonder if I can even get 129 with the treeline I’m dealing with. Right not I have a 300 pointed at 61.5. I realize I could keep this, but I’m running legacy LNBs, so I doubt Dishnet would spring the bill for that too, but maybe.

I’m so freaked out by everything changing every couple of months I really could use some advice.

Chris


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

chriscpmtmp said:


> I'm in the Detroit area and have been happy with my OTA reception, but I'm concerned that I'll need some channels on this new Satt. If Dishnet follows DirecTV, they will put FSD on this Satt. - it only makes sense. I have two 622s, so I'm set with MPEG4 programming.
> 
> I'm really torn on whether to try to get this upgraded Dish now while it is apparently free, or wait until I for sure need it. I fear making a system that works well get all messed up.
> 
> ...


All you need to have them do is change out the LNB's to DPP. The Detroit HD locals are on 119. You won't need the dish that is pointed at 129. All the HD that is on 129 is on 61.5 as well. Pretty sure they will change out the old LNB's but may charge you as if they put in the dish. In fact just have them bring the dish and when they get there they can switch out the LNB"s with the set on the Dish 1000.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> All you need to have them do is change out the LNB's to DPP. The Detroit HD locals are on 119. You won't need the dish that is pointed at 129. All the HD that is on 129 is on 61.5 as well. Pretty sure they will change out the old LNB's but may charge you as if they put in the dish. In fact just have them bring the dish and when they get there they can switch out the LNB"s with the set on the Dish 1000.


I believe the Detroit HD locals are on 118, not 119. In order to receive the orbital location 118.75 you need a FSS band LNB. 119 is received on a DPP, but it is received on a DBS band LNB which will not receive AMC16.

Correct, you do not need 129 if you have 61.5. But, if you want the Detroit HD Locals, you do need to be able to receive 118.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> I believe the Detroit HD locals are on 118, not 119. In order to receive the orbital location 118.75 you need a FSS band LNB. 119 is received on a DPP, but it is received on a DBS band LNB which will not receive AMC16.
> 
> Correct, you do not need 129 if you have 61.5. But, if you want the Detroit HD Locals, you do need to be able to receive 118.


So can they just use the new LNBs on my old dish to get 118, I'm sort of confused between the two posts?

Does anyone agree that they will probley put FSD-HD (once available) with the locals.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

chriscpmtmp said:


> So can they just use the new LNBs on my old dish to get 118, I'm sort of confused between the two posts?
> 
> Does anyone agree that they will probley put FSD-HD (once available) with the locals.


No. You need a new dish (D500+ or D1000+.) The Detroit *HD* locals are in 118.75.

As far as FSND-HD, your guess seem reasonable. Why wait anyways. Just having the option to record HD locals from either the dish or OTA is worth the upgrade.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

koji68 said:


> No. You need a new dish (D500+ or D1000+.) The Detroit *HD* locals are in 118.75.
> 
> As far as FSND-HD, your guess seem reasonable. Why wait anyways. Just having the option to record HD locals from either the dish or OTA is worth the upgrade.


Thanks.

The reason I'm considering waiting is that my Dishnet equipment has always worked well with the round 500 dish. DirecTV equipment is the same general area never worked as well. So the 500+ or 1000+ might not work as well or the installer might mess up some non-dishnet wires while he is up there. Or, in 3 more months they might have a dish 1000+++ ...

Thast aside, I think it needs to be done and I think this is the Dish that will stick for a while.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Correct, a Dish500+ and a dish for 61.5, or all on 1 dish with a Dish1000+. You need the larger "plus dish" to pick up 118.75. You will be using an external switch instead of the DPP Twin because of the dual-band 119/118.75 LNB.

Just posted in this week's uplink thread: Detroit's NBC 6461 is now available.


----------



## SALvation (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone else notice that E* started broadcasting the NBC local over satelitte today (WDIV)? Previously it was only Fox, ABC, and CBS.


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

Dish called me and re-scheduled for the 1st. Is anyone else getting pushed back or should I try to call back and get scheduled for a earlier time? They said they weren't getting the shipments to do the installs.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

vader22 said:


> Dish called me and re-scheduled for the 1st. Is anyone else getting pushed back or should I try to call back and get scheduled for a earlier time? They said they weren't getting the shipments to do the installs.


Dish installed the 1000+ today. The install was very smooth. The tech mounted the 1000+, connected it to the existing down-feeds going to the DPP44, and ran check-switch. He put them on the switch 119/110/129/118.

All the guide data for all St. Louis locals is populated, SD, HD, and OTA.
With HD Priority selected, the DT locals map down to the 2, 4, 5, & 30 slots.
The SD locals are still present in their 8xxx slots.

Signal strengths:
110 - 95+
118 - 80-85 (only checked Tp's 20 & 24 where the STL DT's is located)
119 - 95+
129 - 80-85 (much improved over the regular 1000 which was 60-65)

This thing is Huge! Bigger than I expected it to be. Here are some pictures of it next to the standard round Dish300.

PIX 1
PIX 2


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

kdg, glad to hear you still have power after that storm last night.
If you wouldn't mind, could you let me know if the signal drops out if it rains tonight? My dish 1000 works fine if its cloudy, but as soon as any rain starts falling (even if its just a little rain) I lose it. I've read this isn't a problem with the 500 and am hoping its not with the 1000+.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mulder5000 said:


> kdg, glad to hear you still have power after that storm last night.
> If you wouldn't mind, could you let me know if the signal drops out if it rains tonight? My dish 1000 works fine if its cloudy, but as soon as any rain starts falling (even if its just a little rain) I lose it. I've read this isn't a problem with the 500 and am hoping its not with the 1000+.


Will do. Yep, didn't lose power, but I have a houseful of other family members who did, and are still without.
I will be watching the rain fade. I never had any issue with the 500, but it was awful with the regular 1000. This 1000+ is so big, it should be able to see through concrete!!


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Boy did I get the run around from DISH Network this week concerning the Dish 1000 PLUS upgrade. I called on Tuesday, asked for an appointment to upgrade. They said the earliest was 08/05/06. Fine, I take it. I go out to watch the local news at 5:00pm - NO LOCAL CHANNELS. I call DISH back, apparently in order to set up the apoointment, they had to cancel out my local channels until the 1000 PLUS is installed. I tell them that is unacceptable. They tell me they can come out today (Sun 07/23/06) to upgrade. I had plans (Tigers Tickets), but I gave the tickets away to get the dish installed sooner and thus get my locals back sooner. Yesterday (Sat 07/22/06) around 10am, my locals start working, then I get an automated call from DISH Network saying that due to high demand and low supply for the 1000 PLUS they had to rescheduled my appointment until 08/13/06 - when I'm supposed to be on Vacation out of state. So I call them back, and of course wait on hold for 15 minutes. I finally get through and am told that the 1000 PLUS dishes will not be available for 2 - 3 weeks. They now have me rescheduled for 08/23/06. And for all the hassle, including giving up my Tigers tickets for this afternoon, DISH is going to give me a $20 credit. Gee . . . thanks!

I was also told there would be a $59.99 charge for the 1000 PLUS dish. I just upgraded to a 1000 dish in April when I upgraded to my ViP DVR. When I complained about another dish upgrade charge, they knocked $20 off of that for me. Now another $20 for the reschedules I guess means I'm paying $19.99 for my 1000 PLUS whenever it gets installed . . .


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mulder5000 said:


> kdg, glad to hear you still have power after that storm last night.
> If you wouldn't mind, could you let me know if the signal drops out if it rains tonight? My dish 1000 works fine if its cloudy, but as soon as any rain starts falling (even if its just a little rain) I lose it. I've read this isn't a problem with the 500 and am hoping its not with the 1000+.


Mulder,
We had two torrential down-pours the other day. That type of rain, that if you're driving, you would have to slow down to 20mph to be able to see. The 1000+ never lost signal. I'm certain the regular 1000 would have. Unlike the 500, the regular 1000 would lose signal when the sky darkened, even before the rain began. Huge improvement, at least here.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> Boy did I get the run around from DISH Network this week concerning the Dish 1000 PLUS upgrade. I called on Tuesday, asked for an appointment to upgrade. They said the earliest was 08/05/06. Fine, I take it. I go out to watch the local news at 5:00pm - NO LOCAL CHANNELS. I call DISH back, apparently in order to set up the appointment, they had to cancel out my local channels until the 1000 PLUS is installed. I tell them that is unacceptable. They tell me they can come out today (Sun 07/23/06) to upgrade. I had plans (Tigers Tickets), but I gave the tickets away to get the dish installed sooner and thus get my locals back sooner. Yesterday (Sat 07/22/06) around 10am, my locals start working, then I get an automated call from DISH Network saying that due to high demand and low supply for the 1000 PLUS they had to rescheduled my appointment until 08/13/06 - when I'm supposed to be on Vacation out of state. So I call them back, and of course wait on hold for 15 minutes. I finally get through and am told that the 1000 PLUS dishes will not be available for 2 - 3 weeks. They now have me rescheduled for 08/23/06. And for all the hassle, including giving up my Tigers tickets for this afternoon, DISH is going to give me a $20 credit. Gee . . . thanks!
> 
> I was also told there would be a $59.99 charge for the 1000 PLUS dish. I just upgraded to a 1000 dish in April when I upgraded to my ViP DVR. When I complained about another dish upgrade charge, they knocked $20 off of that for me. Now another $20 for the reschedules I guess means I'm paying $19.99 for my 1000 PLUS whenever it gets installed . . .


It seems there exists some different information among the CS group regarding the 500/1000+ upgrade. I've read many reports of subs losing their locals from the time the w/o is built until when the 1000+ is installed. Also, a large variance in price, and whether it is free or not.

I originally scheduled the 1000+ upgrade on July 6th, which was done through Escalations and AHD TS. The tech did turn off my locals while he built the w/o, and then turned them right back on. I was looking at the EPG during the process, saw them go red, and then saw them come back on.
The install was rescheduled once, and then installed this past Thursday, the 20th.
After the install, the HD locals mapped down, and throughout the process, the locals were always on.

The cost of the 1000+ upgrade is $199.00 which includes a DPP44 switch.
The cost of the 500+ upgrade is $59.00 which includes a DP34 switch.

I had the regular 1000 upgraded (at no cost) in April. The tech told me there would be no charge for the 1000+ upgrade, and I would see a charge and credit on my account. On July 7th, a credit for Antenna Upgrade $-199.00 posted in recent activity, and on July 21st, the day following the install, the charge for Antenna Upgrade $199.00 posted and offset the credit.

I have all the emails from Escalations, which clearly outline the upgrade program as it is stated above.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> Mulder,
> We had two torrential down-pours the other day. That type of rain, that if you're driving, you would have to slow down to 20mph to be able to see. The 1000+ never lost signal. I'm certain the regular 1000 would have. Unlike the 500, the regular 1000 would lose signal when the sky darkened, even before the rain began. Huge improvement, at least here.


If you're talking about the storms on Friday, my 1000 lost its signal the whole time. Its good to know the plus really is a better dish.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mulder5000 said:


> If you're talking about the storms on Friday, my 1000 lost its signal the whole time. Its good to know the plus really is a better dish.


Yes, and the regular 1000 I had until Thursday would have also. We also had 30 minutes of very heavy rain and hail on Saturday....didn't lose signal then either.
The signal strength from 129 is also much improved, up an average 60-65 to 80-85. It should be, this thing is HUGE!


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Has anyone in Detroit been able to get the 1000 PLUS installed??


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

sNEIRBO said:


> Has anyone in Detroit been able to get the 1000 PLUS installed??


Yes. I'm in Farm Hls and had it installed last week.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> Has anyone in Detroit been able to get the 1000 PLUS installed??


Nope, rescheduled 4 times now. Its very odd when I get a call one day and then the next day to reschedule later. It has happened the last two weeks in a row.

dates so far:
7/22/06 - original install date
7/29/06 - first reschedule
8/1/06 - second reschedule
8/26/06 - as of Sunday at ~ 5pm
9/1/06 - as of 6pm tonight

This is getting silly. They said expect it will be pushed back to October????


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

scooby2 said:


> Nope, rescheduled 4 times now. Its very odd when I get a call one day and then the next day to reschedule later. It has happened the last two weeks in a row.
> 
> dates so far:
> 7/22/06 - original install date
> ...


My list looks as bad as yours -

7/23/06 - DISH Cancelled on 7/22/06
8/5/06 - They rescheduled for me, then called and said 8/12/06
8/12/06 - I had to reschedule due to Family Vacation, rescheduled to 8/23/06
8/23/06 - I'm trying to pull earlier right now

I called last night to try to reschedule mine. I have an appointment for 08/23/06 but found out yesterday I have to out of town on business. The overnight customer service must be run out of India - lots of people not making any sense. They told me the earliest they can do is 08/23, which is the date I have. I told them I can't be there on that date and wanted something earlier even a day earlier. They would only reschedule for later not earlier. I'm working on getting my trip rescheduled so I can be home for the 08/23 install date. If I reschedule my life again and they cancel I'm going to be one seriously POed DISH Customer.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

My 500+ was installed on July 18th. The original date was July 13th. The work order did not include the DPP44 switch required to support 4 satellite locations.

The installer was to reschedule for the July 18th. I got an automated message on Saturday the 15th informing me that the install was rescheduled to August 1st due to parts shortage. I was on vacation until that Monday. I was able to get the installer out on the 18th to perform the install once I figured out what company came out.

Other than having to have them come back to repoint the dish to get a better signal on 118.75 then again to replace the 110 lnb the install when without a hitch.

The installer was Galaxy 1 out of Leslie, MI. They had several 500+/1000+ dishes. I live in Howell.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

JmC said:


> My 500+ was installed on July 18th. The original date was July 13th. The work order did not include the DPP44 switch required to support 4 satellite locations.
> 
> The installer was to reschedule for the July 18th. I got an automated message on Saturday the 15th informing me that the install was rescheduled to August 1st due to parts shortage. I was on vacation until that Monday. I was able to get the installer out on the 18th to perform the install once I figured out what company came out.
> 
> ...


Jim -

Can you PM me with a phone number for that installer in Leslie?? I have to drive right by Howell this weekend. I'd be willing to cruise through Leslie to pick up a DPP44 switch from them and install it myself. I already have the 1000 dish, it looks like I just need the switch.

Thanks -
sNEIRBO


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

The 1000 dish is not the same as the 1000+. Your would need both the new dish and the dpp44 switch.

Leslie, MI is north of Jackson on US-127. Mid way between Lansing and Jackson I think. So driving by Howell isn't really that close.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

JmC said:


> The 1000 dish is not the same as the 1000+. Your would need both the new dish and the dpp44 switch.
> 
> Leslie, MI is north of Jackson on US-127. Mid way between Lansing and Jackson I think. So driving by Howell isn't really that close.


I'm actually heading to Grand Rapids from Livonia this weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> The cost of the 1000+ upgrade is $199.00 which includes a DPP44 switch.
> The cost of the 500+ upgrade is $59.00 which includes a DP34 switch.


I called today and have a date of 8-15. No charge, no haggeling, just the date. I hope it goes well. 1000+ with DP44. Chris


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

chriscpmtmp said:


> I called today and have a date of 8-15. No charge, no haggeling, just the date. I hope it goes well. 1000+ with DP44. Chris


That's how it went for me. No charge, locals stayed on. Tech arrived, swapped out the dish, ran check switch, and went on his merry way.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Get this - I get home tonight and there's a message on my home phone from a local Dish Installer, they said they can be out Friday between 8 - noon to install. They said to call DISH Network to change the date if I had a problem with that date or time. No local phone number was left, just a "See you Friday". Luckily I was planning on working out of the house on Friday anyway. I called Dish Customer Service to verfy with them that the equipment would be available. Once again tonight, I got what sounded like an Overseas Customer Service Group. They said the equipment is NOT available and that the installer will probably call back to cancel before Friday. 

What in the hell is going on at DISH?? Is the problem overseas customer service?? Or their installers here in Metro Detroit?? This is starting to get ridiculous! We'll see Friday if I'm a happy DISH Customer, or I rip my dish off the roof . . .


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

sNEIRBO,
I got the same 866 reschedule/$20.00 credit calls from Dish, the day before, the day of, and twice, the day after the install was done. I just ignored them.

The second call the day after the install was done, the w/o had been closed because the install had already posted in recent activity on my account.

Perhaps the time difference US > India.


----------



## ngiovas (Jul 21, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> sNEIRBO,
> I got the same 866 reschedule/$20.00 credit calls from Dish, the day before, the day of, and twice, the day after the install was done. I just ignored them.
> 
> The second call the day after the install was done, the w/o had been closed because the install had already posted in recent activity on my account.
> ...


 I just posted about this in another thread before reading this one. I just got this recorded call telling me to reschedule my appointment for Sunday. So there may be a chance they can make it? I called and told them to close the account and they said to give them 24 hours to see what they can do to make it up to me. I'm hoping they keep my Sunday appointment.

I'm willing to stick with D*, but I really want the Detroit locals and HD DVR.


----------



## micklewhite (Jul 22, 2006)

*DISH Adds St. Louis, Detroit HDTV *

should be

DISH Adds St. Louis, Detroit DTV, right kdg454?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like I'm a "sort of" satisfied DISH Customer this afternoon. The 1000 PLUS is installed and I do have the Detroit Local HD channels. My only disappointment is that the dish could not be installed on my roof, it had to be mounted on a pole. The pole is 6 feet from the side of my house . . . I'm waiting for the neighbors to start complaining about it. I'll have to do a little landscaping to make it look better.

The installer said that because of the weight of this new reflector, the LNBs, etc. that DISH is now recommending an install off of the roof. Either mounted to a wall, or on a pole. To do a wall mount wouldn't have worked due to some trees blocking the line of sight. So it had to go on a pole.

As far as the performance of the dish I am very impressed! All of the Sat signal levels went up -

110 went from low 60s to mid 90s
119 went from mid 80s to 107
129 went from low 60s to high 80s

Can someone who has the HD locals tell me is it possible to show the HD Sat Locals in the guide in the local number range?? What I mean is Detroit FOX2 is 6462 on DISH, is there some way to move it so that it shows up as channel 2, or 2-02 (2-00 is Sat SD, 2-01 is OTA HD). Before I start getting slammed for having an OTA and the Sat HD Locals, I live in an area of Detroit where my signal for FOX2-HD is usually less than 50, and it drops out so badly it's impossible to watch anything off of that channel. This was the main reason I wanted to Sat local HDs so I could receive FOX-HD finally.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Change the Mapping Priority of your locals to HD. It is in the Menu > System Setup > Locals page. (Menu >6 >9) Your SD locals will remain with their 8xxx channel number, and your HD locals will also remain with their 6xxx channel number, but the 622 will then map down the HD locals in the EPG instead of the SD locals. Your OTA's will remain above your HD locals with the -01 designation.

BTW, mine is on the roof, and the Dish published mounting instructions specifically indicate a roof mount of the 1000+ is acceptable. I believe if you call ATS and complain, they will have the installer move your dish to the roof.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> Change the Mapping Priority of your locals to HD. It is in the Menu > System Setup > Locals page. (Menu >6 >9) Your SD locals will remain with their 8xxx channel number, and your HD locals will also remain with their 6xxx channel number, but the 622 will then map down the HD locals in the EPG instead of the SD locals. Your OTA's will remain above your HD locals with the -01 designation.
> 
> BTW, mine is on the roof, and the Dish published mounting instructions specifically indicate a roof mount of the 1000+ is acceptable. I believe if you call ATS and complain, they will have the installer move your dish to the roof.


Thanks! That's exactly the info I needed! My receiver was set to receive locals in SD from the Sat. Switched it to HD Priority and that fixed it.

I'm going to leave the dish where it is for right now. If I get some complaints from the neighbors, then I'll call DISH Network and request the dish be put back up on the roof.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, I got complaints from a neighbor about the location of the pole mounted 1000+. Crabby old man that lives across the street and down a few houses, complained because he could see the dish from his living room. He's in charge of the neighborhood association as well, and now he's talking about taking action against me for the dish placement. When it was on the roof, he couldn't see it because of the trees in front of his house. 

I called DISH's 800 customer support on Saturday. They said it could be mounted on the roof with a tripod mount. They set an appointment for this morning. So I took a Vacation Day for today to be home for the installer. The installer shows up this morning, syas that DISH will not allow the 1000+ to be installed on roofs any longer. Apparently they're afraid of high winds ripping the bigger dish off the roof and causing damage to the roof. DISH Network is now only allowing pole mounts according to the installer. I asked if it could be put on a taller pole, next to my house and strapped to my house, to get the thing off the ground and out of the middle of my yard. He said it could, but DISH won't install a pole any longer than 8 foot - 3 foot cemented in the ground, 5 feet above ground, 1000+ on top of that. So if I want it on a tall pole alongside my house to get the dish closer to my roof line, I have to install the pole myself, then call them back to have them move the dish up on the pole.

I called DISH's 800 number again this morning, and they confirmed "only pole mounts" from now on. No more roof mounts for the 1000+. If you're waiting for a 1000+ to be installed, you better find a good spot for the pole, or figure out some other way to get it mounted to the side of your house. Maybe installing a wood mounting pad on a brick house, or like I was thinking, a taller pole to get the dish up to the roof line.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

sNEIRBO,
I don't know what your relationship is with the neighborhood, and/or association, but, by federal law, there is absolutely nothing the association can do to force you to remove the dish. If there is anything written into the Association Articles which states they can, it is illegal.
http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html

Also, I know of two Dish subs who are having the 1000+ installed in the STL DMA today. Both fully plan on having them installed on their roofs. I'll let you know where they end up.

Have you spoken directly to the Advanced HD Technical Support Group in Virginia?


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

For the third time I have had the installer call and cancel because they did not have the proper inventory. What is the trick to getting them to actually install when they say they will? One of the main reasons for me going with the 622 was so I could get the HD Locals because my antenna receptions isn't that greate with my attic antenna. I don't like the looks of the antenna on the roof.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> sNEIRBO,
> I don't know what your relationship is with the neighborhood, and/or association, but, by federal law, there is absolutely nothing the association can do to force you to remove the dish. If there is anything written into the Association Articles which states they can, it is illegal.
> http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html
> 
> ...


2 points here -

1) There is nothing in the Association Rules / Regulations AGAINST a Dish, just the placement. It says something to the effect of "near house in discrete location or roof mounted". 8 feet away from my house nearly in the middle of my side yard is not "discrete" by any stretch of the imagination.
2) Regardless of what the Federal laws are, is it worth it to have the neighborhood rally against me? To have them involve the city, the Association fine me, or possibly sue me, over a dish?? I understand the law, it becomes a question of harmony in the neighborhood -vs- civil rights though. You can win the battle, but lose the war . . .

On top of the aesthetics the neighbors are complaining about, I have to consider a couple of other possible issues with this low pole mount. Like my landscapers bumping it with their equipment when their mowing the lawns every week. Not to mention neighborhood kids (or a disguntled old [email protected]@rd of a neighbor) messing with the wiring / alignment.

I have not spoken to Advanced HD Tech Support Group. Is there a direct number for them??

I'm to the point right now of having friends that work for sub contractors trying to find me a roof tripod mount, then installing it up on the roof myself. I've installed my own DirecTV dishes and equipment in the past, I think I can handle the roof mount and running 4 wires to get this thing on the roof myself.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Pm


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

kdg,
Have you heard if those STL people were able to get roof mounts for their 1000+? My install is scheduled for Saturday (provided they have them in stock this time) and the roof is the only place I can get a signal because of all the trees around.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mulder5000 said:


> kdg,
> Have you heard if those STL people were able to get roof mounts for their 1000+? My install is scheduled for Saturday (provided they have them in stock this time) and the roof is the only place I can get a signal because of all the trees around.


Any that I know of, have been rescheduled. 2 were scheduled for today, they both received calls 20 minutes prior to the install time, and were rescheduled to Aug 28th.
I'd suggest you confirm, and re-confirm that your install is going to happen Saturday.
I don't know of anyone else who has had an install in STL yet.


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I guess I called the right people because I got my 1000+ installed yesterday. They tried to get me to sign another 18 month agreement but since I told them they hadn't mentioned it previously so I didn't have to do it. It got it installed on the roof and the installers told me that wouldn't be an issue. It is actually installed on the fascia but it is almost at the peak so it is almost like a roof mount from an altitude perspective. 

They did have me a little worried since they didn't show up until a little after 5 for the 12-5 install but it went smooth and the channels look good.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cool. It is always good to read a success story!


----------



## slackusr (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Longtime E* subscriber here. I upgraded to a ViP211 HD receiver a few months back and now I would like to add the HD locals. I am pretty sure that I don't have the 1000+ dish at the moment. I called E* today to setup the install and was told in no uncertain terms that is was going to cost me either $60 with an 18 month contract or $200 without. Has anyone had to pay for their dish upgrade for the HD locals?

Matt

PS. Posted same question at local HD avsforum page as well


----------



## johnputnamjr (Aug 14, 2005)

I was installed last Saturday (1000+). I didn't pay - but am committed to 12 or 18 months. Not real impressed with the look of the new dish (lnb wires are exposed to the elements and simply clip to the beam instead of going inside the beam). Looks pretty crappy. The 118K satellite keeps dropping the signal as well. Dish is coming back out on Friday to check out the install. The 119 satellite is over 105 in strength so there must be a bad cable or something. All in all - considering the hdmi issue with the 211 and the quirks from the 622 and the instant rain fade - I kinda wish I had tried cable again.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

slackusr said:


> Hi all,
> . . . I called E* today to setup the install and was told in no uncertain terms that is was going to cost me either $60 with an 18 month contract or $200 without. Has anyone had to pay for their dish upgrade for the HD locals?


I had my 1000+ installed about 2 weeks ago (still not happy with the location, but that's a different story . . . ). I just checked my account online, here is what DISH did -

1) Charged me $59.99 for the 1000+ install
2) Charged me $0 for the DPP44 switch
3) Credited me $59.99 for the 1000+ install 
4) Credited me $20 for the reschedule / delay for the 1000+ install
5) Net cost for the 1000+ install - $0, with a $20 credit kicker for the hassles.

When I originally called to schedule the appointment I was told by customer service that it would be an additional 12 month committment to E* for the dish upgrade. When the installer came out she tried getting me to sign an 18 month extension. I told her I wouldn't sign the extension because E* said 12 month when I called. She changed the extension to read 12 months, and I signed that.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

FREE upgrades always include either a new, or extension to existing contract commitment.


----------



## slackusr (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I tried again tonight and this time they just went ahead and scheduled my upgrade, granted it's not until 9/3 but no big deal. There was no mention of a contract extension or service charge of any kind this time around. I guess it's just the luck of the CSR draw.

Matt


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is what happened to me but after the install they wanted me to sign the 18 month contract. I told them no one had told me about this and after a couple calls to his manager I didn't sign it.


----------

